#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-09
<Pendulum> maco: ping
<Pendulum> pleia2: ping
<maco> Pendulum: pong
<Pendulum> can I PM you?
<Pendulum> maco: ^^
<maco> Pendulum: yep always
<jono> #boycottnovell
<jono> oops
 * Pendulum giggles
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Well at least it was not a password being typed in. That is the worst when you see somebody do that
<czajkowski> jono: aloha there
<jono> hey czajkowski
 * nigelb laughs a bit about jono's oops :D
<rww> maybe "#boycottnovell" /is/ his password
<jono> haha
<jono> not my pass :)
 * pleia2 was still asleeping
<Pendulum> pleia2: I know, but I wanted to make sure you knew I was looking for you
<Pendulum> can I PM you?
<Pendulum> s/can/may
<pleia2> any time
<rww> nickserv info needs an optional PM policy field
<Pendulum> rww: that would be awesome!
<Pendulum> most people I know in non-ubuntu channels don't care if they get PMed (I don't care if people PM me without asking, for the record), but within Ubuntu it seems to be quite a mix
<maco> Pendulum: its different between friends ;-)
<Pendulum> maco: even that can get complicated :-)
<rww> although now that I think of it, nickserv allows you to add arbitrary metadata fields, so people could just start using them ;)
<Pendulum> but I generally mean anyone can PM me. If they troll me in PM, I can ignore them and generally that means they go away
<nigelb> rww: I like that idea.
<nigelb> Pendulum: Its about being polite I think.
<nigelb> There are people who's PM windows are always open on my irssi.  I don't ask.  I just PM them.
<rww> and yeah, I may be overthinking something that's more about politeness than policy
<Pendulum> nigelb: like me :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: yep :)
<maco> nigelb: yep same here
<pleia2> the problem in -women channels is that they are notorious for being trolled by people who PM lots of members and women silently leave without reporting it, which is sad
<maco> i tend to go with permission being permanent-until-revoked
<Pendulum> yeah, that's why I'm careful to ask people who generally hang out in -women channels
<nigelb> maco: yeah, you're window is one of the numbers I end up learning ;)
<maco> so if youve had permission to PM me once a year ago...meh go ahead
<nigelb> maco: that's what I do, but depends on the person too.
<Pendulum> maco: good to know :P
<maco> though if its been that long, might want to remind me who you are!
<rww> my only open pm windows are with bots right now :S
<maco> nigelb: i gathered that, given how often you PM me
<nigelb> maco: you're not so bad either :p
<Pendulum> nigelb: let me guess the list of PM windows you know are for those who will be after you if you don't make it to UDS + maco + me
<Pendulum> :P
<rww> I should probably sort out UDS travel plans, huh
<nigelb> Pendulum: well, the list of people who'll be after me is perfect.
<nigelb> you and maco fall into that list I believe.
<maco> nigelb: i have made no threats of violence
<nigelb> maco: No threats.  But thats more fearful.
<MarkDude> I will hard time you also nigelb - possibly mocking something about you :D
<Pendulum> nigelb: I won't be after you the way Mike & Chris are. Just give you a hard time :P
 * MarkDude is more than likely going, if the location is figured out
<nigelb> Pendulum: Yes, psycological kick.  Worst part, you don't even need to fly down here for that.
 * nigelb figures maco would do the same.
<rww> MarkDude: Orlando
<MarkDude> scratch that, I am not going I guess
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> wait, we're on the logged channel.
<MarkDude> Maybe could have if I had say, idk 6 months to plan
<Pendulum> I really hope I can go, but it'll depend on whether I get sponsorship and if not what my money situation is like
<MarkDude> What is the deal with waiting till the last momnet to announce?
<rww> what's the deal with sponsorship? did applications get decided already and I missed it, or are they upcoming?
<Pendulum> rww: application isn't out yet
<maco> MarkDude: hard to announce before you plan?
<rww> Pendulum: oh, good
<pleia2> rww: technically they haven't made "The Official Announcement" about UDS
<pleia2> we don't know the venue or anything
<nigelb> rww: we'll all be talking about it then.
<rww> pleia2: true
 * MarkDude knows of other projects that plan events *six months* in advance :(
<nigelb> pleia2: well, I think we do.  But I'm not so sure if I was supposed to find out.
<nigelb> MarkDude: thats going to happen.  According to jorge, they will now revisit old venues so they can plan better.
<Pendulum> MarkDude: because it's only been recently that they've started planning release cycles more than 6 months in advance so they haven't been able to really make plans of where more than 6 months in advance
<rww> MarkDude, pleia2: maybe we should just all drive there. LoCo roadtrip! If we don't hate each other by the end of it, it'd be a bonding exercise
<pleia2> nigelb: well, *I* don't
 * MarkDude apologizes. 
 * MarkDude & flannel in a car. It would be a *buddy movie*
<Pendulum> MarkDude: don't. it's a common issue people have. I've complained about it. I only found out the reasoning during conversations at UDS-M
<MarkDude> totally awesome
<pleia2> unfortunately I am helping plan an OLPC-SF event sat and sunday before, I can't swing getting to orlandy for monday
<pleia2> orlando too
<nigelb> heh
 * MarkDude finds it BS. Does not feel the need to vent here in UW tho :)
<nigelb> MarkDude: think about people like me.
<nigelb> We need to get sponsorship and get visa too
<pleia2> I don't know the reason either, but it makes it very difficult for me too
<rww> MarkDude: could put you, Flannel, and grantbow in the back of my van for 2,815 miles. You *might* get everything figured out given that much time.
<Pendulum> it makes it difficult for everyone
<maco> MarkDude: claire told me at UDS Barcelona that one reason is that its hard to find places capable of holding it, now that UDS is reguarly > 300 people
<MarkDude> nigelb, I feel you
<maco> it used to be 20 people
<MarkDude> rww, we need some tequila & foam baseball bats also
<czajkowski> also to alternate it so folks dont always have to travel 20 +hrs is nice
<pleia2> rww: hahaha
<czajkowski> so some times it's a long haul and others it's a 3-4 hr flight
<czajkowski> I can understand peoples frustration, but try adn see it from an organisers point, it's damn hard to fit over 300 people into one venue for a week and oragnise flights accomodation, meals trasport for it all
<nigelb> I wish there was a UDS in Asia.
<MarkDude> rww - dont forget that Chris & Courtney would travel also. They could join the chorus with pleia2 "cant we all just get along
<Pendulum> I think part of the idea with Robbie mapping out the release cycles not just for Maverick, but for the next few cycles after that is hopefully they'll know real dates earlier
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye
<nigelb> Anywhere.  Dubai.  Singapore.  Muscat.  Malaysia.
<Pendulum> before this release cycles have pretty much been mapped out one at a time and not early enough
<czajkowski> nigelb: also cost may amount to more to fly in the people there, dont forget to take that into account
 * MarkDude ponders filing a *bug* on planning times
<Pendulum> nigelb: yeah, people in Asia definitely get the short end of the stick with the travel bit
<nigelb> czajkowski: how is that going to cost more?
<czajkowski> nigelb: flying say 6 people from those areas to say EU or USA is one amount, flying 300 people there is another matter
<nigelb> At least the veneues are going to be cheaper.
<maco> nigelb: there was one in australia a few years ago...but that was back when it was 20 people
<nigelb> maco: also before it was called UDS
<nigelb> It was some Ubuntu Down Under
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'm pricing flights atm to NZ, for next year over €3000
<nigelb> czajkowski: but NZ ain't Asia.
<nigelb> NZ and Aus expensive I agree.
<maco> czajkowski: 3000 euro?!
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'm just giving you an example as for a flight to fly fro EU to that area
<nigelb> Middle East and/or Singapore or Malasia is different.
<czajkowski> maco: yes!
<maco> flights from US to AU are $1000
<maco> same as US to UK
<czajkowski> maco: I should look at that combo as I can get a flight for USA for about €600
<nigelb> czajkowski: The places I said arn't in *that* area.
<Pendulum> maco: we're a lot closer to Australia than Ireland/UK are
<czajkowski> nigelb: sigh this conversations happens every single 6 months wiht someone
<czajkowski> it will never suit everyone
<maco> we need TARDISes
<Pendulum> nigelb: I suspect it's concerns about *more* people needing visas and security concerns (I'm fairly certain the US has a "security warning" for just about anywhere in Asia)
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
<Pendulum> I'm serious
<nigelb> I thought Singapore was famous layover destination.
<Pendulum> difference between layover and final destination
<nigelb> Its only a week layover :p
<Pendulum> and Americans tend to want to stay away from Singapore because of the strict laws
<Pendulum> I don't think they're necessarily right with the warnings, but I'm fairly certain they exist
<nigelb> Are you confusing Malaysia with Singapore?
<nigelb> or am I :/
 * nigelb consults wiki
<Pendulum> nigelb: no, two differenct statements about 2 different things
<Pendulum> the "right about warnings" one was follow-up on my mention of US security BS, and not necessarily applicable to singapore
<nigelb> ahh
<MarkDude> Either way nigelb I hope you can make it to UDS
<nigelb> MarkDude: I hope I don't get kicked.
<rww> people can't actually kick you if you never go to UDS :3
<rww> unless someone perfected Violence Over IP and didn't tell me
<nigelb> rww: LOL
<nigelb> Didn't know you had RSS feeds from the devs
<czajkowski> throttling over IP works wonders
<nigelb> Also, I think most employees who get paid tot take calls would agree that VIOP is expanded as violence over IP
<AlanBell> not sure that "violence ftw" is the ideal U-W policy
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I never said ftw :)
<AlanBell> hugs ftw
<rww> ... oops, I forgot /say
<rww> /ctcp AlanBell HUG
<Pendulum> pleia2: you can haz interview :-)
<czajkowski> I haz itchy nose
<pleia2> Pendulum: thank you!
<nigelb> Storm coming!
<Pendulum> pleia2: thank maco!
<pleia2> thanks maco! :)
<Pendulum> I may have sleep soon
 * AlanBell ponders whether to remind Pendulum of something, or let her sleep
 * AlanBell decides sleep
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I know, I know. I'd just like a brain back first :P
<czajkowski> brains come in useful
<czajkowski> http://twitgoo.com/1h4exg bed time reading tonight!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: is that what you tweeted earlier?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> problem is while I read it I start thinking about projects I'm working on and how I can tweek them, not a good idea when I need to sleep
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-10
<pleia2> akgraner: think you can take a look at the fridge calendar again to delete the old UW meeting times? (I will add the new ones)
<akgraner> hmmm dang it  - I did that once already
<akgraner> grrrrrr
 * akgraner looks now
<pleia2> just delete the current ones, I'll add the new ones from the UW calendar
<akgraner> ok look now
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks! and updated :)
<akgraner> awesome
<akgraner> I must have deleted it from one of my other calenders
<akgraner> :-/
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-11
<nhandler> akgraner: FYI, if you hit 'Don't Notify Guests' when you change an event, you won't cause people to get a million emails about the changes ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, crap I never remember that :-/  (I'll add that to my checklist, maybe it will become habit)
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards can't see any women in the pipeline
<AlanBell> correct me if I am wrong
<elky> Looks like you're correct
<pleia2> can someone chair the meeting today in 2 hours? I'll be around but work has been pretty busy today so I'd rather not be responsible for chairing if possible :)
<AlanBell> if nobody else leaps forward I am happy to run the agenda
<AlanBell> or if someone hasn't done it before and wants to learn I am happy to do a little mootbot lesson
<AlanBell> option 2 would be my preference
 * MarkDude is willing to *try*
<MarkDude> If theere are no objections
<pleia2> btw, agenda is here, if anyone has any last minute additions: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda
<pleia2> (well, last 90 minutes, hehe)
 * belkinsa hopes the power doesn't go out
<MichelleQ> Have I missed the meeting yet again?
<AlanBell> nope
<MichelleQ> oh good
<AlanBell> 50 minutes
<AlanBell> want to chair it?
<MarkDude> You would be a great chair MichelleQ
<MichelleQ> erm, not particularly
<MichelleQ> next time around, perhaps.
<MarkDude> Still better than having me do it :D
<AlanBell> no time like the present!
<MichelleQ> I'm not there mentally today
<MarkDude> It would be a great time to drop a Qimo shoutout
<AlanBell> okies, no pressure either
<MichelleQ> hahaha, no worries.  I'm just a little scatterbrained today
 * maco invites MichelleQ to #gally
 * MichelleQ wanders that direction
<maco> Pendulum: you too
 * MarkDude looks maco 's direction
 * AlanBell notes MichelleQ has subscribed to the gally-photoshoot blueprint
<maco> AlanBell: that was me. i was being pushy ;-)
<MichelleQ> I have?
<MichelleQ> Good to know
<AlanBell> ha
<MichelleQ> What's another committee?  :D
<maco> MichelleQ: you'll be at uds and know some sign, so i volunteered you to come to a bof session thingy at uds to play with cameras and signing
<MichelleQ> sure thing
<MichelleQ> I'll have to make sure my schedule works out to be there
<AlanBell> lights camera action
<MichelleQ> maco: are you familiar with the ASL video database?
<maco> nope
<nigelb> MichelleQ: If I make it there and you folks aren't.  I will kick you, Mike and Chris.
<maco> i know wiktionary's working on one
<MichelleQ> nigelb: We will be there, at some point
<MichelleQ> maco: hang on, I'll go find
<MichelleQ> maco: http://www.aslpro.com/cgi-bin/aslpro/aslpro.cgi
<AlanBell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gally/+spec/gally-photoshoot
<MichelleQ> AlanBell: I'm definitely happy to help
<czajkowski> aloha
<MichelleQ> hey there, czajkowski
<belkinsa> Hey Cza.
<maco> MichelleQ: "The copying, redistribution, use or publication by you of any such matters or any part of the Site is strictly prohibited. "
<AlanBell> and lots of adverts
<MichelleQ> maco: yeah, I know, just found it useful
<AlanBell> ok, lots of people here now, anyone want to chair the meeting, or have a practice with the bot?
<MichelleQ> is there a specific agenda for this meeting?
<belkinsa> Yes: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda?action=show&redirect=Meetings%2FAgenda
<czajkowski> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda
<AlanBell> and the chair has a copy and pasteable version here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda2/MeetingChairAgenda
<czajkowski> I can chair if ye want I don't mind
<AlanBell> perfect
<czajkowski> but most of the topics need pleia2 there for them
<pleia2> I'll be here, just would rather not be chair
<czajkowski> pleia2: if I chair will you talk :)
<pleia2> sure (insert typical disclaimer that I'm at work and if something comes up I'll have to deal with it)
<pleia2> I just don't want to hold up the meeting as chair if that occurs ;)
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> I've a skype call at 10 so as long as it doesnt run over
 * MarkDude is happy that czajkowski can chair, yay
<czajkowski> okdokie folks
<czajkowski> wakie wakie rise and shine
<czajkowski> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is czajkowski.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<czajkowski> Aloha and welcome to the Ubuntu women Team meeting
<nigelb> \o
<czajkowski> who's present
<czajkowski> o/
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> o/
<MichelleQ> o/
<belkinsa> \o
<althara> me
<highvoltage> o/
<contrary> present
<belkinsa> o/
<IdleOne> o/
<czajkowski> Great
<czajkowski> [TOPIC] - Open Items
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Open Items
<czajkowski> [PROGRESS REPORT] Maverick Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Maverick Blueprint progress
<czajkowski> [link] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<pleia2> no updates for mentoring docs, sorry :\
<pleia2> I'll try to get to it this week
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<pleia2> no elky for website update
<czajkowski> pleia2: should I update the action item for the mins ?
<pleia2> I don't think so, I can't commit to a timeframe
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> [link] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<czajkowski> [PROGRESS REPORT] Follow-up on fixed election dates - elky
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Follow-up on fixed election dates - elky
<pleia2> oh, identify content to be redeveloped, yeah I still need to do that too
<czajkowski> is elky present?
<maco> czajkowski: its like 5AM where she is, so i think not
<pleia2> she requested a reminder at a meeting a few weeks ago, so someone should remind her that this is an action item :)
<czajkowski> maco: just asking :)
<nigelb> oh we've pinged her enough already
<nigelb> 26
<pleia2> nigelb: someone already sent a reminder?
<czajkowski> might also be an idea to add topics for the timezone meeting folks can possibly make it to ?
<czajkowski> ok moving on so
<nigelb> pleia2: ah, that.  I can :)
<czajkowski> [TOPIC] - Contact address on launchpad - pleia2
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Contact address on launchpad - pleia2
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks :)
<czajkowski> currently goes to everyone, is this preferred? Should it go to mailing list instead? Or (one of the|) team leaders?
<pleia2> I think the options are "everyone" or "single email address"
<pleia2> single email address can be our mailing list (but list admins would have to agree, since they need to moderate)
<pleia2> but I don't think there is an option for just "team admins"
<pleia2> I'd like it to go to the mailing list
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/+contactuser that is this thing for those wondering
<Pendulum> pleia2: +1
<nigelb> pleia2: +1, I was about to suggest.
<czajkowski> [link] https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/+contactuser
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/+contactuser
<highvoltage> what some teams have done is create a new team called team-admins and then they make that the contact (it's surely suboptimal, but it does kind of work)
<czajkowski> ok so shall we agree/action it to be mailing list
<belkinsa> pieia2: +1
<pleia2> highvoltage: can email be directed to the owner?
<pleia2> highvoltage: (also, such a team is the next on the agenda ;))
<AlanBell> how many mails have been sent that way?
<pleia2> AlanBell: one every 3-6 months, and it's terribly confusing to everyone
<highvoltage> pleia2: I don't think so
<AlanBell> actually, "You are contacting 237 members of the Ubuntu-Women Team (ubuntu-women) team directly." is kind of offputting
<akk> Aren't all the "goals have been updated" mails from that as well? I get those fairly regularly.
<highvoltage> pleia2: well it can if the contact address is set to the owner, but then (as you probably know), just the owner will get it
<Pendulum> AlanBell: people don't necessarily notice that bit
<pleia2> highvoltage: oh ok, cool
<nigelb> akk: that could be from subscribing to the blueprint.
<czajkowski> akk: is that the blueprint ?
<akk> right, the blueprint
<pleia2> akk: I believe so, since "the team" is subscribed to the blueprint, and the team email address is "everyone"
<pleia2> I don't think we want just team admins to see these emails
<czajkowski> ok so can we agree on taking this to the mailing list for further discussion ?
<pleia2> I dunno, highvoltage had a suggestion but I think the rest of us agreed that sending to the mailing list address is ok (so long as the mail admins agree)
<hypatia> oh crap, meeting
<hypatia> hi!
<czajkowski> hypatia: aloha!
<hypatia> sorry i'm late, folks
<czajkowski> hypatia: no bother :)
<AlanBell> I kind of like highvoltage's suggestion
<highvoltage> pleia2: the mailing list sounds good! I was just mentioning the teams-concept fwiw, sorry for the noise :)
<belkinsa> AlanBell:  +1
<czajkowski> [AGREE] Propose to mailing list admins setting launchpad contact email to mailing list
<pleia2> AlanBell: but then the UW team won't get blueprint updates, and people who think they're sending to the list (as all these emails so far seem to believe) will only get to admins
<AlanBell> pleia2: I don't like it so much any more then!
<pleia2> unless a leader forwards them, which is sub-optimal
<czajkowski> [AGREED] Propose to mailing list admins setting launchpad contact email to mailing list
<Mootbot-UK> AGREED received:  Propose to mailing list admins setting launchpad contact email to mailing list
<czajkowski> me and the bot are going to have a falling out one of these days :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> [TOPIC] - Creation of a ubuntu-women-leaders/council/board team - pleia2
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Creation of a ubuntu-women-leaders/council/board team - pleia2
<czajkowski> like other teams do to own the ubuntu-women so we don't need to toggle admin status for leaders in LP for each new election cycle
<nigelb> Its a good idea.  +1
<pleia2> yeah, svaksha brought up what a pain it was to swap out admins all the time, and I tend to agree, this would remove that problem
<pleia2> (and the leaders need admin on LP to handle blueprints and things)
<belkinsa> Agreed, +1.
<MichelleQ> good with me
<AlanBell> fine, the question is leaders or council or board I guess
<Pendulum> sounds good to me as well
<Dolasilla> +1 (hi all! sorry, I'm late.. :( )
<czajkowski> +1 sounds good to me
<pleia2> AlanBell: leaders, there are 3 of us, we're essentially the board/council
<pleia2> elected
<pleia2> ok, so I'll create the new leader team
<pleia2> oh wait, I think we can AGREED this one :)
<nigelb> you'll have to work out a workflow for it though. Like who will own that team, etc.
<maco> nigelb: CC should own it, IMO
<czajkowski> [agreed] pleia2 to create the new ubuntu-women-leaders  team
<Mootbot-UK> AGREED received:  pleia2 to create the new ubuntu-women-leaders  team
<AlanBell> turtles all the way down
<czajkowski> [TOPIC] - Pollka - AlanBell / elky
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Pollka - AlanBell / elky
<nigelb> \o/
<czajkowski> what happened next with the UW photo competition code
<AlanBell> ok, so as elky has yet to be waken by the kookaburras I will talk on this
<AlanBell> so the UW photo competition was great, and ran on some code elky knocked together for the purpose
<nigelb> pollka.net
<highvoltage> I need to leave in a minute or two, so sorry if I'm saying this out of place, but I thought some of you might be glad to hear that the next UBuntu Release Manager is a woman: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-August/031102.html
<AlanBell> in #ubuntu-uk we are choosing a new logo and I was hunting about for an image voting thingie to use
<pleia2> thanks highvoltage :)
<AlanBell> and I realised that the photo competition one would work great
<AlanBell> elky has created a project around the code now, there is an IRC channel #pollka
<AlanBell> and website http://pollka.net
<pleia2> cool
<AlanBell> [link]  http://pollka.net
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:   http://pollka.net
<maco> highvoltage: i already said it in #ubuntu-women last week actually ;-)
<maco> highvoltage: she was at DebConf and seems very nice
<highvoltage> maco: good to hear, I'm not familiar with her
<czajkowski> AlanBell: anything else ?
<nigelb> Just to add to what AlanBell said..
<AlanBell> the code isn't perfect at all, which is fine, it is a nice little project for people to start contributing to
<AlanBell> elky wants to use it as a mentoring playground effectively
<nigelb> elky mailed the list about mentoring opportunities.  The code is in PHP.  If anyone wants to help out, please join the channel and apply to join the team. :)
<AlanBell> so if anyone wants to play with a nice little php, mysql, website applicaiton then come and join in
<pleia2> I think it's a great idea, I fear we lose some female devs because we don't do a good enough job of giving a very direct path to contributions
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ok, done from me
<AlanBell> elky might want to talk further about the mentoring at the next meeting
<czajkowski> [TOPIC] - AOB
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - AOB
<pleia2> I think more mentors should be encouraged to have pet projects they can give people jobs on immediately :)
<czajkowski> ANyone  ?
<maco> nigelb: stop looking at me
<pleia2> AOB?
<czajkowski> any other business
<pleia2> ah :)
<nigelb> maco: I was about to poke re:gally
<maco> nigelb: i know, thats why i said stop looking at me
<czajkowski> ok nothing else to add anyone ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you used an acronym no one else knew wow :P
<czajkowski> 5
<czajkowski> 4
<czajkowski> 3
<czajkowski> 2
<czajkowski> 1
<maco> i needed plenty of mentorship to get as far as i have on it, and im going to need to spend some quality time with api.kde.org to get further
<czajkowski> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:21.
<czajkowski> Lovely jubbly folks thanks for coming
<nigelb> maco: but the contribution to videos and pictures exist :)
<belkinsa> No problem.
<maco> im in no position to be mentoring on it just yet
<AlanBell> Pendulum: she is just so corporate and professional you see
<czajkowski> Pendulum: AlanBell standard meeting .....
<czajkowski> ye odd folks :p
<maco> nigelb: yes, but i dont imagine people need mentorship in how to use a camera!
<AlanBell> I know czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> right I need to cleaning the kitchen before next meeting
<nigelb> maco: I will convince you *one* day :)
<czajkowski> wednesdays are busy days!
<AlanBell> who doesn't know how the minutes are done?
<maco> AlanBell: magic?
<AlanBell> almost
<AlanBell> minutes get dumped here http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org
<nigelb> AlanBell: stop showing off :p
<AlanBell> the one we want is this one http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-women-project.moin.20100811_2000.txt
<nigelb> gah, next meeting I'll raise the topic of chairs
 * nigelb totally forgot.
<AlanBell> nigelb: sharing knowledge!
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders \o/
<AlanBell> the minutes will go here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100811 which doesn't yet exist
<AlanBell> paste in the minutes and that is them basically done
<AlanBell> next meeting is Thursday 26th at 10:00 UTC
<maco> pleia2: make CC own it?
<AlanBell> so update http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings with next meeting date and link to logs of the meeting just done
<pleia2> maco: the team isn't directly under the review of the CC like the official derivatives are, I don't think that's appropriate
<pleia2> that would be like adding the CC as owner of individual loco councils
<maco> mm the loco council then?
<maco> i remember discussion years ago of UW being like a loco
<pleia2> I don't think the loco council should own loco team councils either
<maco> hrmmm
<pleia2> we're all our own groups, councils only really get involved when their powers are delegated, or there is a problem
<pleia2> me, hypatia or elky can be the owner, if there is a serious problem we just swing by #launchpad and get it sorted
<pleia2> no big
<maco> ok
<AlanBell> I have been talking about getting this started up again https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<AlanBell> which kind of groups together various non-loco projects
<AlanBell> not as a council "above" them or anything
<AlanBell> more wrapping around them
<AlanBell> like a great big hug :-)
<pleia2> yeah, elky started that ages ago
 * pleia2 still on the mailing list :)
<AlanBell> yes, I spoke to her about it
<AlanBell> somewhere to put the younglings project too
 * pleia2 nods
 * MarkDude had not seen that link before. That is *exactly* what a few of us were talking about. Something like *play well with others*
<AlanBell> as I said to elky it is kind of the ideal place for me, and probably MarkDude
<MichelleQ> oh, hey, I like that.  Good job, whoever put it together
<czajkowski> bah have loco council on highliht
<czajkowski> not ideal at times
<czajkowski> ;)
<AlanBell> something to check all the various teams in it are running well, have access to resources they need and so on
<AlanBell> pleia2: what do you think needs to happen to get the Ubuntu for all thing restarted?
<pleia2> AlanBell: I think the problem previously was that there was no clear goal for the team, nothing to talk about, after founding there was no inspiring vision
<pleia2> it was a good idea, we all just got busy and it languished
<pleia2> so to get it restarted... come up with that inspiring vision :)
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> was there a launchpad team do you know (can't find one)
<pleia2> not sure, I'd go through elky's joined teams, if anyone is on such a team, she is
<pleia2> doesn't look like it
<pleia2> may want to follow up with her though
<AlanBell> I already had a long chat with her about the Ubuntu For All project
<AlanBell> I will set up a launchpad team
 * MarkDude will join
 * nigelb will too
<AlanBell> launchpad is being rather slow this evening
<rww> s/ this evening// s/ being//
<MichelleQ> AlanBell: if there's something useful I can do, let me know.
<pleia2> rww: aw, I was just writing something similar :P
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-for-all
<elky> I thought someone confirmed the election dates some time immediately after the meeting in which the election timetable was raised
<maco> i thought so...
<elky> Indeed, 4hrs after that close of meeting:
<elky> <pleia2> regarding the year term and schedule, I believe the dates that are currently on LeadershipElectionProcess are meant to be static
<pleia2> well, they were shifted this year so I figured they should be shifted next year to match what our schedule actually was
<pleia2> with UDS and release and tons of stuff in May we started them late :\
<elky> Yep
<elky> May was a bad month. So many things going on
<pleia2> oh, and it looks like the page *was* updated to reflect reality :)
<pleia2> so we're all good!
<elky> woot
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-12
<elky> Also, thanks AlanBell and nigelb for describing Pollka in my absence. twas a bit too early for me.
 * valorie missed the meeting too
<valorie> I was SLEEPING
<valorie> and it was wonderful!
<elky> 'zactly!
<pleia2> sleep++
<elky> I should put some shoes on and go find a bus, I guess.
<akgraner> anyone going to Ohio Linux Fest?
<akgraner> looks like were are going to have an UbuCon :-)
<maco> nope, totally skipping out on doing my talk :P
<MarkDude> akgraner, Cathy & Earl are most likely going
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> maco, no you aren't :-P  will you be there on Friday
<maco> i dont know
<maco> i dont even know how im getting there, let alone /when/ im getting there
<MarkDude> Hitch-hiking is always an exciting option maco :D
<maco> ...no
<maco> hmm i should check to see if i registered for classes yet
<maco> andif not...do that
<maco> and then see if i have classes on friday
<nigelb> elky: :)
<Aiween> hi
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> how are things Aiween?
<Aiween> fine
<Aiween> just have some time to get on the channel
<AlanBell> great
<Aiween> does anyone knowanything about poll software for competions
<Aiween> the project melissa talk about on the mail
<AlanBell> ooh, yes, I am working on that with melissa (who is elky online)
<AlanBell> it is called pollka
<Aiween> hi again
<Aiween> AlanBell,  could you tell me more about pollka?
<pleia2> Aiween: I can't help much, but the website is here, might answer some of your questions :) http://pollka.net/index.php/Welcome
<AlanBell> Aiween: there is also a #pollka channel, but what did you want to know about it?
<Aiween> well I want to participate
<maco> Aiween: ask in the channel to get access to the dev team, i think
<AlanBell> great!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-13
<Pendulum> hiya
<akgraner> woo hoo!  UbuCon happening at Ohio Linux Fest now :-)  \0/ Happy Dance time!
<akgraner> time to go play happy band parent and work a concession stand...  (not so happy dance on that one - it's freakin' hot outside :-/)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> have fun
<pendulum|phone> akgraner: You should see all the gymnastics parents where I'm at now
<pendulum|phone> Be glad it's band :p
<afr0beatz_> ft\
<Austin> hello ladies
<MarkDude> Hello boy austin
<MarkDude> rly
<Austin> wait u can use abbreviation but every one else make a big deal when i do
<MarkDude> How about little dude Austin, better
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> I was mocking you if that was not clear
<MarkDude> Quite a few patient people here, I am not one of them
<MarkDude> If you are genuine tho, this is a really cool group of people here
<MarkDude> No big deal, just try again
<MarkDude> Its all good :)
<rww> MarkDude: Regardless of the truth of it, http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml tends to work a lot better than calling people trolls. The latter doesn't really help (if they are, the ops generally can figure that out themselves:), and isn't likely to get them to change their behavior.
 * MarkDude will leave that to the reasonable folks
 * MarkDude 's Elder Statesman progress can only happen at a certain rate, but, I am trying
<maco> MarkDude: shouting "troll!" at people just makes them defensive
<MarkDude> Or sometimes like in this case it was a reality check
<MarkDude> It appears that i was wrong. And that he may have just been mistaken :)
<rww> is best to just not say anything, in my experience. I've had #ubuntu-offtopic ops express frustration in places I can read when I (used to) call people out :)
<rww> unless nobody's around and it gets to be a large disruption, and then there's the ops factoid
<MarkDude> Being rude - even if unintentional deserves a reaction
<MarkDude> IMHO
<MarkDude> reasonableness works almost all of the time, not all tho
<MarkDude> Especially with men, I have been spoken to about being to uppity
<MarkDude> Fact is it is hard for a man to realize what it is like to be called a disrespectful term, unless it happens to them
<MarkDude> *reality* even if a small % of the time
<rww> some reactions work better than others. some have a net worse effect than not saying anythingg
<MarkDude> You are correct on the whole rww
<maco> so, next time someone asks "are men allowed here?" the answer is !men
<MarkDude> I only reacted after the who sets the rules here
<MarkDude> Common sense here
<MarkDude> Anyway , are you going to DVLUG tonight
<rww> maco: if only there were an xkcd about male feminists. we could make a modified copy of !girls :)
<maco> well for now we have...
<maco> !men
<ubot4`> Yes, men exist within the Ubuntu Women Project.
<pleia2> thanks maco :)
<nhandler> Keep in mind, both the !men and !guidelines are channel specific factoids for here and #ubuntu-women. They won't work in other channels
<MarkDude> Yep, there should be global reminders tho
<maco> nhandler: well the normal guidelines one will work elsewhere :P
<nhandler> maco: Yes, but it will be different :)
<maco> right but elsewhere doesnt need to be told to read ours
<maco> i dont *think* !men needs to be global... nobody asks elsewhere whether men are allowed in the channel
<nhandler> Agreed
<pleia2> might need a !women elsewhere though (yes, women exist on the internet) :P
 * pleia2 removes tongue from cheek
<rww> we have one :)
<rww> !women
<ubot4`> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<rww> !girls
<ubot4`> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<pleia2> oh :)
<pleia2> neat
<MarkDude> the women factoid should say women & men  that play well together
<rww> you and your ampersands :(
<maco> MarkDude: that could be misconstrued
 * MarkDude went to *Im ok - your ok preschool*
<maco> do they not have appostrophes there?
 * maco runs
<MarkDude> Playing well with others is the ideal, IMHO
<rww> your okay what?
 * rww also runs
<MarkDude> No, but they taught us that that most people are ok, as long as they play well with others
<AlanBell> MarkDude: it is always polite to help people find their loco team
<MarkDude> yes. that is true
<AlanBell> if someone appears to be in the wrong place, then guide them to a more appropriate place
<MarkDude> Minus the spelling, the actions now happening are an improvement from the start
<MarkDude> Just sayin'
<AlanBell> indeed
<MarkDude> :)
 * MarkDude was set to go on a date a while ago, I was able to look past the spelling on the texting, but, when I saw she did that in email, I was the opposite of stoked
<Austin> ed
<MarkDude> No biggy Austin . And for the record, I m given a bad time for some of the slang I use.
<MarkDude> Even more so from folks in California
<Austin> wat slang
<Austin> is anyone still here
<MarkDude> The slang that I use
<MarkDude> dude, stoked, etc
<MarkDude> 3rd generation Californian - I am one of those
<hypatia> Austin: "wat" is not a word in English
<althara> I say "dude" a lot too. And "totally".
<pleia2> MarkDude has contagious slang, 5 months here and I end up with "hella" in my vocabulary
<althara> I was just going to mention that one. :)
<rww> nah, that's a general Californian thing. You'll probably start abusing 'like' soon, too.
<pleia2> everyone in the US abuses like
<rww> California started it ;P
<althara> like totally
<MarkDude> Righteous bro, is a phrase I have been trying to eliminate from my vocab
<MarkDude> dont forget the word *awesome*
<althara> I abuse that one too :)
<rww> althara: #ubuntu-california's bot used to be named LikeTotally :)
<althara> sweet
<MarkDude> I try to use it in the dictionary sense of the word
<rww> anyways, we should perhaps shift this over to -women ;P
<pleia2> rww: aww, I like that better
<althara> I use it sarcastically for the most part
<MarkDude> the word dude has like 20+meanings
 * MarkDude and my excessive  use of like as a *filler* word
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-14
 * elky also recommends against entertaining trolls by having such discussions right in front of them.
 * elky tends to find that telling people the script used to engineer them reduces the effectiveness of the script tenfold.
<maco> elky: hmmm?
<elky> maco, the spiel given to markdude in front of the 'hello ladies' guy
<maco> spiel? umm ... do you mean the catalyst link?
<elky> Yep
<elky> and the rest, but the link specifically.
<rww> would be more of a problem if they'd demonstrated the ability to read hyperlinks. but point taken.
<maco> ha
<valorie> I dunno, if I'm somewhere and being treated at as a troll because of my ignorance
<valorie> I would read the script and gain some understanding
<valorie> but then.... I'm not usually a troll
<valorie> and I'm still unsure whether or not Austin was a troll
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-08
<akgraner> I'll start the poll as close to 0000 UTC (Tuesday, August 9) if any team member doesn't have a poll link from me @ubuntu.com on Tuesday please ping me and let me know....
<akgraner> you have to stop and start the poll manually..so might be a few minutes off in either direction :-)
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-09
<akgraner> poll started :-)
<akgraner> everyone should be getting emails within the hour...:-)
<akgraner> 267 voters authorized :-)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner!
<nigelb> .. and voted.
<akgraner> pleia2, yw!   Good Luck to everyone!
<akgraner> sending email to the mailing list now
<akgraner> email to list sent - if anyone is a team member (via LP) with no public email address listed in LP and did not receive a Poll invite please contact me so I can send you the invite to vote
<rww> we need to get more candidates for next time around. voting for 4 people for 3 positions always feels like I'm leaving someone out, even though I love all the candidates
<pleia2> same number of candidates as last year
<rww> I know, I thought the same thing then ;)
<pleia2> me too
<jledbetter> Ditto. Was hoping more would join after I did :)
<jledbetter> Though, at least we had more than the slots.
<MichelleQ> Sigh... email fail.  akgraner, would you PM me the poll invite?
<akgraner> MichelleQ, email sent...
<akgraner> since the poll is not a public poll but limited to the UW LP team members I have to manually add the email addresses..
<MichelleQ> I've updated my LP acct., too, so it's got a valid address now
<MichelleQ> though it appears, for some reason, that I'm not actually on the UW LP team.
<MichelleQ> :-/
 * MichelleQ does something about that
<MichelleQ> pleia2: thanks.  :-)
<pleia2> sure
<MichelleQ> I swear I did that once upon a time.  Oh well.
<pleia2> yeah, I thought you were on there with the -qimo name
<pleia2> but it doesn't show such a name in past users
 * pleia2 shrugs
<MichelleQ> dunno.  Oh well.  I'm there now. :-)
<pleia2> :)
 * MichelleQ takes over world, one committee at a time
<akgraner> too funny....weren't you there before?  As I have your name from the first election
<MichelleQ> It seems as though launchpad ate my U-W membership at some point.
<akgraner> just out of curiosity I checked the list from the first election...
<akgraner> glad I kept it...:-)  though I am not sure why....  Had to remember the pw I assigned to the file...jeez I need to clean up my home folder, but not tonight....
<MichelleQ> I think, perhaps, I should commence drinking.  This isn't the strangest thing that's happened to me today.
<MichelleQ> akgraner: yeah, don't start cleaning this late at night- it will lead to something like hard drive replacement for giggles.
<akgraner> hey I just learned I can choose between KVM and VirtualBox  in test drive on my new laptop...
<akgraner> on the old one I could only use VirtualBox...
<akgraner> yay for new knowledge....
<MichelleQ> yay for choices!
<akgraner> yeah the other machine couldn't do KVM... - not that I understand why one is better than the other (YET) but I am sure by the end of the week I'll know which I prefer
<MichelleQ> I need to start building towers for Christmas... it's going to take me three months to get them all built.
<pleia2> kvm is faster because it's hardware-based virtualization, but it has a learning curve
<pleia2> virtualbox is clicky clicky happy easy :)
<pleia2> (I use them both, admittedly using virtualbox when I need something real quick)
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> I think my Dell hardware was just too old to use the KVM option
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> if your machine is less than 2 years old you have a decent chance of having virtualization, older than that it's unlikely
<akgraner> but I still prefer actual hardware to install things on....vs VM however my hopes of my own test lab were dashed today :-(
<MichelleQ> :(
<akgraner> not that I thought the kids and Pete would give me their machines willingly....
<pleia2> lol
<MichelleQ> ROFL
<akgraner> Though I thought about telling the kids there was a critical update I needed to fix, but they know how to update their own machines so that wouldn't work...but I did think about it
<elky> lol
<MichelleQ> bwahahah!
<elky> you've taught them too much!
<elky> Sadly, they're not like cassettes, you can't just rewind them and pretend it never happened :P
<akgraner> I know...it's a bit bittersweet...:-/
<MichelleQ> I don't suppose they'd believe the Computer Fairies stole them, either, huh?
<akgraner> sadly no....
<akgraner> but I thought about using the "I'm your mother that's why!" But that's only the break glass for emergency use...
<MichelleQ> hahaha, I had to break that one out the other day
<akgraner> b/c they say - "You'll always be our mother" insert eye rolls....
<MichelleQ> I got "Mommy, that's not a good enough reason."
<akgraner> I have also gotten, "That's not a very good counterpoint, you don't debate well!"
<MichelleQ> Your children are my children in five years.  This scares me.
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> Oh the conversations between kids and their parents...we encourage critical thinking and backing up your arguments  - it never occurred to me they would use such logic on me...:-/  oops
<Cheri703> I didn't like that answer either...
<Cheri703> I have always been a "explain the logic behind your request and I'm more likely to go along with it, whether I agree or not" I just want to know that there is a reason for it
<MichelleQ> No, son, "because I want to!" is not a valid argument.
<akgraner> I once told my daughter stop running in the house - she was 3 or 4 at the time - she stopped and said "I'm not running I am scampering"  I then had to say if you are doing anything other than walking you are wrong...
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> man, kids are such trolls :)
<MichelleQ> pretty much
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> they have great teachers :-P
<MichelleQ> Absolutely!
 * MichelleQ trolls 'em back
<akgraner> same here :-)
<akgraner> gotta run - email or PM me if there is an issue with the voting  - laters all
<pleia2> later akgraner
<akgraner> out of 268 email address I sent voting keys to - 10 of them could not be delivered.  If you feel that your email address listed in LP may be one of the 10 please contact me.  Thanks! :-)
<akgraner> s/address/addresses
<Dolasilla> ubuntu-it-web
<Dolasilla> (sorry wrong window)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-10
<AlanBell> the fridge calendar had a meeting listed for today (the calendar is wrong)
<pleia2> hm, I thought all those had been fixed
<pleia2> anyway, I moved it so it's synced up with everything else
<pleia2> thanks, sent out a meeting reminder too
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-11
<MichelleQ> Meeting today, right?
<Cheri703> yep
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<jledbetter> o/
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> we'll give folks a couple minutes to drop in before starting
<pleia2> ok, so the first thing on the agenda is a quick review of our blueprint items
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Oneiric Blueprint progress
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> akgraner, nigelb, any mentoring updates?
 * Cheri703 is here
<pleia2> ok, sounds like neither of them are around
<pleia2> I believe hypatia's items are blocked by that, so we'll skip those for now
<pleia2> wiki status... we're almost done
<pleia2> I just need to follow through with the last few bugs and we'll be good to go
 * pleia2 hopes to finish this weekend
<Tubu> : o)
<pleia2> any questions, comments, etc on blueprint items?
<pleia2> hi there Tubu! :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Career Days
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Career Days
<Tubu> hi all!
<pleia2> Cheri703: the floor is yours
<Cheri703> Well, we have a basic page up, so people can sign up to participate
<Cheri703> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> do we want to shoot for 1 per month, maybe get the first scheduled?
<hypatia> whoa awesome
<Cheri703> We are still discussing exactly how/when to do this, the basic idea is IRC session with Q&A > blog post > maybe saved to wki?
 * hypatia will totally do someting about security
<Cheri703> that'd work for me, I think it's just a matter of how quickly we can get volunteers and they can be ready
<pleia2> hypatia: yay!
<Cheri703> I think that if possible it'd be good to do it in u-classroom, just because unfortunately, I think if we publicize this at all, there is a HIGH probability for idiot hecklers
<Cheri703> and if it was in classroom, at least that crap would get contained to classroom-chat
<Cheri703> whereas if we did it here, they could just be annoying to their hearts' content unless settings were changed
<jledbetter> Most of us are (forunately? unfortunately?) good at dealing with them ;)
<Cheri703> well, but it interrupts the logs
<pleia2> I like having our things benefiting the whole community anyway, so I +1 using #u-classroom
<Cheri703> if it is in the room that the teaching is going on in
<jledbetter> +1 u-classroom too
<hypatia> classroom is usually muted and just the speaker is +v right?
<Cheri703> yeah
<pleia2> my only concern about this is the "fear of stupid questions" thing, so I think we want to make clear every step of the way that the participant is available privately for questions too (preferably *after* the session :))
<pleia2> so participants will have to be willing to accept questions via email or PM
<akgraner> sorry I'm late
<Cheri703> I think also if anyone knows non-ubuntu specific women who might be willing to participate, that'd be awesome too
<jledbetter> Well, as long as it doesn't become a bunch of emails/PMs?
<pleia2> but I don't think that'll be a problem
<pleia2> Cheri703: agreed
<pleia2> jledbetter: I don't antipate "a bunch" maybe a couple :)
<Cheri703> pleia2: is there any way in u-classroom to have anonymous questions?
<pleia2> Cheri703: nope
<jledbetter> Ah ok. Cause I get emails from random men already for "mentoring"
<Cheri703> or could we have someone set up as "question taker" that could get pm'd and post questions anonymously during session?
<jledbetter> Cheri703: Why anonymous?
<Cheri703> also is there a u-w generic email?
<Cheri703> well, for the "fear of stupid questions" thing
<hypatia> just the mailing list
<jledbetter> OH! That kind of stupid question. Gotcha.
<Cheri703> because if there was a generic email that could be set up, people could just email "hey, I have a question for hypatia about her session and didn't think of it til later" and then they could just get distributed, vs direct emails...
<pleia2> the only address we have for the team is the competition address
<Cheri703> though I guess if people took the effort to look at presenters' wiki pages or launchpad, they'd have their email anyway
<pleia2> (twitter and everything is tied to that)
<jledbetter> Guess we could try it being open and seeing how it goes?
<hypatia> yeah it seems better to just have folks contact the presenters if they are chill with that
<jledbetter> +1 hypatia
<pleia2> +1
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm fine with that, just saying if someone was concerned
<pleia2> we'll talk with each partipiant before that to make sure it's all ok
<pleia2> we can figure something out if a participant is uncomfortable with direct communications :)
<Cheri703> So I think we could likely just say "first come first served" and whoever is ready to do one first can let us know, and we can schedule around them
<pleia2> sounds good
<Cheri703> vs "EVERY 3rd tuesday at noon" because that might not work
<jledbetter> This is targeted to women, right?
<pleia2> jledbetter: right
<Cheri703> yes, but I don't think the presenters necessarily have to be women...
<Cheri703> (in my opinion)
<pleia2> Cheri703: *nod*
<jledbetter> True, but hopefully showcasing as well as leading into "who could be mentors"?
<Cheri703> because it is also about (at least originally) just giving info about jobs in IT related fields
<Cheri703> true
<pleia2> yeah, I think we'll prefer female participants simply because of the mentor-factor
<pleia2> but there simply aren't enough of us
<jledbetter> Cheri703: What about non-IT like design? Writing? Lots of Ubuntu-related jobs?
<jledbetter> pleia2: i know :(
<jledbetter> Was thinking of akgraner. She's got a wicked awesome job:)
<akgraner> (thanks)
 * pleia2 suspects maco gets tired of being "the go-to female motu"
 * MichelleQ is here and catching up. 
<Cheri703> hmm...I had been thinking more along the idea of IT, but for sure :) I'm ok with that
<Cheri703> I think anyone who wants to share would be welcome
<Cheri703> as long as it is at least tangentially related to ubuntu type things :)
<pleia2> sounds good
<jledbetter> Again, thinking of mentoring areas :)
<Cheri703> yeah, definitely
<jledbetter> Awesome.
 * jledbetter is obviously excited about this ;)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> ok, sounds like we have a plan
 * hypatia likes this plan
<jledbetter> Cheri703: Thank you for organizing this!
<Cheri703> sure :)
<pleia2> ok, shall we move on to our next item?
<Cheri703> so folks who want to participate, get your session planned, and let us know, and then we can figure out about scheduling
<pleia2> will do!
<pleia2> akgraner: you available for a quick mentoring update?
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Mentoring update
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Mentoring update
<pleia2> all yours!
<akgraner> First sorry for being late
<akgraner> second...I've gone through GSOC and I know nigelb has been looking at other mentoring programs as well
<akgraner> we've created a googledoc for organizing everything and I had hoped it would be ready for the meeting but it's not
<akgraner> so the goal for me is to have it in place over the weekend and email the list MOnday
<akgraner> but it looks very doable and easily tailored
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> so that's were we are (aren't) and the plan for the weekend...
<akgraner> wish it was more...
<pleia2> it's fine, we really just wanted to get the basics out this cycle and it sounds like you're on track
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<pleia2> (and nigelb!)
<pleia2> AlanBell: you around for ada lovelace day updates?
<AlanBell> yup
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Ada Lovelace day ideas update
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ada Lovelace day ideas update
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/RKITOIjo1B
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/RKITOIjo1B
<AlanBell> jledbetter added a bunch of ideas to the list
<AlanBell> Ada Lovelace day is October 7th so there is a reasonable amount of time still
<pleia2> what are we thinking for timeline, announce competition on that day or announce winner?
<AlanBell> depends what we do really
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> which could be several things
<AlanBell> there will be a general blogging effort on the day
<jledbetter> Good :)
<AlanBell> what things on the list do you like?
<pleia2> I like "Why I am an Ubuntu Woman writing/design contest?" but maybe incorporate other suggestions too (bake/knit) and have it be something like "I am an Ubuntu Woman"
<pleia2> so we get people making images, writing essays about their work, showing off cookies
 * MichelleQ has cookies.  :-)
<jledbetter> Yeah, not to be stereotypical, but I would love to see ubuntu baking :) Would be great ideas for release parties.
 * AlanBell is currently eating a cookie
<MichelleQ> jledbetter: coming down for UDS?  I'll make you UbuCookies
 * jledbetter has no cookies :(
<pleia2> maybe some people can come up with clever "I'm an Ubuntu Woman" apps they programed too
<jledbetter> MichelleQ: Need to see how work goes :)
<jledbetter> pleia2: OH! Excellent....
 * Tubu will get some cookies... tomorrow... :-(
<Cheri703> pleia2: that might fall along the idea of that video I'd shown you, and the "I'm a woman, and I use ubuntu" or whatever...if you recall
<pleia2> Cheri703: ah yes!
<Cheri703> though that's a larger-scale project probably
<pleia2> I can see the vancouver team making such a video
<AlanBell> so should we make it a competition/contest, or just a general effort to do awesome things?
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<pleia2> maybe we should nudge charlene to make a submission
<MichelleQ> AlanBell: I vote general awesomeness.
<hypatia> like the "I am a technical woman" video folks did at Grace Hopper a couple years back: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O293-kmyUj0
<Cheri703> this is the video I was referencing: (it is about bikes) http://amsterdamize.com/2010/07/08/this-is-amsterdam-and-this-is-my-bike/
<pleia2> I'm inclined toward general awesomeness too
<pleia2> rather than prizes
<AlanBell> I think so too
<jledbetter> Is that ok? Did competition in the past. Did that help with participation?
<AlanBell> the main reason we were trying to do a competition was because we had offers of prizes
<AlanBell> but we don't *have* to take them up
<AlanBell> and silbs was quite enthusiastic about the competition concept
 * jledbetter likes prizes :)
<Cheri703> it could be general awesomeness and then have crowd-sourced voting on who is awesomest of the awesomeness
<pleia2> I think the main problem with the proposal of "anything that is awesome" is judging would be crazy hard (and fraught with pitfalls, what if cookies win over clever programs?)
<akgraner> prizes sponsors are fun to take too
 * Tubu like that video!!
<akgraner> talk even
<Cheri703> like post them all on a site and let folks vote
<jledbetter> Cheri703: I dig that
<pleia2> yeah, that could work
<Cheri703> because frankly, if someone had awesome cookies, and 30 people liked those, then great! it wouldn't be like 2 people deciding on all of it
 * pleia2 nods
<jledbetter> +1
<jledbetter> Cheri703: Do we get to try the cookies? I kid.
<pleia2> lol
<Cheri703> I just thought that :D
<jledbetter> AlanBell: And you had offers for prizes already?
<pleia2> ok, so the baked goods just need to *look* delicious ;)
<jledbetter> lol pleia2
<AlanBell> jledbetter: kind of, yes
<Cheri703> just like in advertising :)
<jledbetter> AlanBell: Cool beans :)
<pleia2> unfortunately rikki isn't at linux pro anymore
<akgraner> no but I still am :-)
<pleia2> oh good :)
<AlanBell> so, making something at least slightly ubuntu related, writing about it and we publish all the articles and vote on awesomeness
<pleia2> yeah
<AlanBell> with a fairly broad interpretation of "making"
<pleia2> yeah, we can toss out examples: art, cookies, robots, clever apps...
<Tubu> +1
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> that sounds like most of a plan to me
<pleia2> perhaps have it due on oct 8th and then announce all the awesome things on the 9th and toss in the poll?
<pleia2> winner is less important ada day than all the submissions I think :)
<hypatia> hey folks i have to jet - will read logs when i get home
<jledbetter> +1 pleia2
<jledbetter> hypatia: See you later :)
<pleia2> AlanBell: ok, can you put this idea into a wiki page and we'll go from there?
<pleia2> looks like our past ones were under http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/BlahBlahEventName
<AlanBell> yes, lets get it all set up to be announced by the new leadership team shortly after August 22nd
<pleia2> perfect!
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements, other misc
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Announcements, other misc
<pleia2> akgraner set up the poll and sent out ballots, if anyone didn't receive one but thing they should have they can contact her https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2011-August/003319.html
<pleia2> for leadership elections
<akgraner> 36 out of 268 have voted
<akgraner> only 10 email address were bad...
<akgraner> (so far)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> yw
<pleia2> any other announcements or anything?
<jledbetter> Sponsorship apps end soon too. And U-W Still offers some help on proofreading right?
<pleia2> ah yes
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS has details
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS has details
<pleia2> deadline is august 24th, summit itself is oct 31-nov 4
<pleia2> ok, I think we'll wrap up then
<pleia2> thanks everyone, very productive meeting!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:51.
<jledbetter> pleia2: Thank you for running it :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-12
<MichelleQ> Ahem.  http://blog.worldlabel.com/2011/tux-paint-kids-summer-drawing-contest.html
<jledbetter> cool!
<MichelleQ> Thought I'd pass it along, if any of you have or know chirrens who might be interested in participating.
<Cheri703> do we think that is a troll or?
<jledbetter> No idea.
<Cheri703> ok, not wanting to jump to conclusions, but...dunno
<Cheri703> am wary
<MichelleQ> I'm gonna jump to that conclusion yes.
<elky> ze has been trolling #defocus for the past week that i've seen
<Cheri703>  /whois says "tony fisher"
<Cheri703> ok
<elky> yes, ze is claiming to be a transman I assume
<MichelleQ> I'm very tempted to actually give my opinion on the slutwalks.
<elky> MichelleQ, remembering that such questions are usually trying to get us to fight over the issue.
<MichelleQ> I know.
 * MichelleQ is not
<jledbetter> I had to look them up.
<MichelleQ> They've been the topic of discussion amongst my radical feminist friends.
<MichelleQ> And while I appreciate their intented message, I take issue with the terms they use to describe themselves.
<elky> MichelleQ, you mean slur reclamation?
<MichelleQ> yes.  I'm not 100% convinced that the manner in which they are reclaming the word is appropriate, and I'm also unconvinced that 'slut' is a term that needs reclamation
 * Cheri703 has NO desire in any capacity to be referred to as a slut, regardless of intentions
<elky> It kinda wouldn't work if it were "womenwalk" it does need to be the term used, or something of equal value.
<MichelleQ> I'm not so sure it does.  Yes, I understand the principle, but I think it can be accomplished in completely different terms.
<Cheri703> I agree with MichelleQ...I think that the point can be conveyed just as clearly but with different terms
<elky> Im not sure you can imply irony.
<elky> You have to demonstrate it.
<MichelleQ> I suspect the irony gets lost in the 'omgboobies' reaction, though
<Cheri703> take back the night = much better concept imo https://easilyriled.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/slut-walk-sigh/
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-08-11
<pdurbin> I think this will be recorded: dc13: Women in Debian 2013 - http://penta.debconf.org/dc13_schedule/track/Community%20outreach/1012.en.html
<pdurbin> or at least streamed live, like http://video.debconf.org:8000/talkroom2.ogv is right now
